# WS vs WT Engine code for '68 GTO



## Al M (Aug 6, 2012)

Can somene help me locate the engine code for a 68 GTO (4 speed). I have to know if it is WS or WT because I am replacing the carburator and I order either a Rochester 7028263 or 7028267. It might be an HO engine but not sure. If there is any other way to find out besides engine code please advise. It has a 4 barrel on it now but from a '70 GTO. A picture would be very helpful.

Thanks,
Al M.


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

WS is H.O., WT was standard 400. Look at the front of the engine on the passenger side, just below the head. They are about 1/4" tall and not stamped very deep, sorry no pic.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

I'm not sure what you're asking for... WS and WT are both valid codes for a 68 GTO with a manual transmission.

Are you wanting to know where to find the code on the engine? Here's a reference:
How to identify your Pontiac engine

To positively id a Pontiac head or block, always start with the date code to identify the model year before progressing on to the other codes. Pontiac used the same 2-character block code to designate completely different engines in different years.

Bear


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Check the letter code, as stated. Easy to see. Also, HO engines will have an open element air cleaner, the special exhaust manifolds, and the positive battery cable will be going along the front side of the engine mount, not between the last two cylinders thru the exhaust manifold on the driver's side.


----------

